# Sternocostal injections



## cnaugle (Apr 9, 2008)

How should sternocostal injections be coded and billed for pain management? 

20600 small joint injection
64421 Intercostal nerve block (multiple)
OR
some other way?
Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## ndhight (Apr 10, 2008)

I am not sure, but I don't think you would use 20600. Because 64421 says injection of agent. So wouldn't that be the only code you would use? Was it single nerve or multiple, regional block?


----------



## cnaugle (Apr 10, 2008)

multiple -- the doctor keeps using 20600 small jt inj. 
I am just starting to second quess myself -- I keep changing it to the 64420 or 64421 intercostal nerve blocks. Just wanted someone's opinion. Thanks.


----------

